

I need help with hubot-irc adapter - nandub

I created the NPM package for hubot-irc adapter, but I did created the adapter.  Lately, I have been receiving a few pull requests that I think are good.  I'm not a coffee-script/js coder.<p>Is there anyone that would like to help or want to become a commiter please let me know.  You can contact me at meme+hn@fernandoortiz.name.
======
nandub
More info: <https://github.com/nandub/hubot-irc>

Freenode: #hubot-irc

